# finding recipes for dogs with renal failure



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

My dog is a 12 year old cocker spaniel and she has had renal failure for the past eighteen months. I started her on Hills KD dried food and have also tried the wet food but there was no way she would eat it at all. I then changed to Royal Canine Waltham Abbey Renal food which she still has but have difficulty in getting her to eat much of it without doctoring it. I used a quarter of a James Wellbeloved Lamb and Rice (5.5% protein per pack) and mash it into a gravy with the dried food and then add a small cube of cooked chicken breast and sometimes some gravy from our own meals. She will eat some of it but tends to nose it through and pick out the chicken and leave the dried food behind. Is there any other food products I can add to make it more palatable, ie rice, chicken soup vegetables etc. 
The vet has also given me Ipakitine (3 level spoonfuls) to add to her food and she has a fortekor 5mg each day.


----------



## boodlebear (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi

I have a 1 1/2 year old dog with kidney disease. You didnt mention how high your dogs levels are but I feed my boy on Burns fish & brown rice which only has 48% phosphate, also add porridge or pasta to reduce the level of phosphate further.

Giving a dog with kidney failure low protein is debatable if you look it up. It is the phosphate & sodium that is more important to reduce as much as possible to help the kidney function.

There are lots of homemade diets. Here is one of them that you could try & also a website that you can use for reference
Hope this helps

1/4 1b mince (cooked)
1 hard boiled egg
350g white rice
3 slices of bread 75g
Teaspoon of calcium carbonate
add hot water to mix

You may have to adjust the quantities above for the weight of the dog

this is the website I use
Kidney Disease


----------

